# NHS told to fund treatment abroad



## Lorna (Apr 8, 2004)

Yvonne Watts won her case
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/4985190.stm
and the European court has decided that "UK patients forced to wait longer than they should for NHS treatment are entitled to reclaim the cost of being treated in Europe, a court has ruled."

According to the NICE guidelines, anyone who needs IVF, should be entitled to 3 free goes on the NHS. So can patients who need IVF treatment, and can't get treatment from their local PCT, go abroad to a hospital in another EU country and get their costs refunded?

Just musing or maybe I am actually stirring?

Lorna

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that Fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Teoroy (Oct 1, 2004)

How do they define "long wait" though?


----------

